# Dash gages not working



## Ron (Jul 27, 2005)

I have an 04 gto with everything working fine. I came out to start my car and the temp, gas, tach and speedometer didn't work. Car started and drove fine. I check the fuses for the instrument panel. Not sure where to go next.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

Try resetting your battery


----------

